# I'm a canning failure.



## masterspark (Sep 2, 2012)

x


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

Me too. I tried for picles and made salt rocks.:dunno:


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Dont look at it as a failure, some things take a little more "processing" than others.

Look at it as succeeding in learning that the process needs a little tweeking.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I couldn't can rocks and make them last.make jerky.


----------



## cooksarah78 (Mar 23, 2013)

Do not dispair I thought I was a canning nightmare and I couldn't do it right regardless but I said screw it I'm goin to keep trying ( I don't give up easily). Finally after ALOT of trial and error. I finally got it right. I found that my problem was that it was timing and not keeping it in the water bath long enough. I would suggest reading up on what you wish to can from multiple sources. At the end of the day you will get it correct and you will be great.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm doing my first try next week. Hopefully I can get it. I have a combined 150 yrs experience to call and ask for help if I get stuck though.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

Many years ago my "mother-in-law" told me how to make homemade catsup.She said cook it until it's "dark" so I cooked it for 4 days and tossed it out in the backyard when I relized she didn't even tell me all of the things that was needed for seasoning.Needless to say I figured out NOT to ask her for any help! Now after all these many years I;m going to try again and have several "books" for advice!!!!!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Keep trying friend. Don't give up. 

Now one thin ya gotta remember, canned turkey ain't gonna taste just like ifin ya fixed it from the package. It's gonna taste a bit different. Meatloaf ( I know ya done it) be a good example. My same recipe fer turkey meatloaf tastes different ifin I mix it up, put one in a jar an can it an another in a pan an bake it. They taste different. Now the canned ones be more en good enough ta eat. Just not the same as bakin it.

Play with yer seasonin a bit. To much an cannin makes it to strong, not enough an it can be bland (although that ya can fix by addin seasonin after ya open it). It'll take a bit a gettin used ta.

Practice, practice. Yall find what works fer ya.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Dog food it ain't. Maybe not as tasty as you hoped, but edible, safe, and storeable.

Keep trying, don't give up!

How long did you pre cook it, how long in the canner, what did you do at the end of the process? Try some beef next.

It will not taste exactly the same, its been processed completely different.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Like partdeux said it is edible, safe and you can store it. (Its just different ... try a different recipe.)

One thing you must remember any home canned food will come out a little different from the store stuff. The amount of salt and other crap they add to it is unreal. (And) it is sad to say we have gotten used to it. 

It may take a little time for the folks in the household to get used to the good stuff.

Best of luck!


----------



## Tank_Girl (Dec 26, 2011)

A multitude of culinary sins can be covered up with the liberal application of marinara sauce and melted cheese. :2thumb:


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

Tank_Girl said:


> A multitude of culinary sins can be covered up with the liberal application of marinara sauce and melted cheese. :2thumb:


I like the way you think TG!


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

I think you are looking at it the wrong way. Instead of seeing it as you being a canning failure, you should see it as you've discovered one canning recipe you won't try again. You didn't learn to drive a car in a day, and learning to can is a process as well. Try a different meat, or different recipe. And remember that many things can be hidden in a well-made casserole!  Keep it up - it's worth the effort to learn this very valuable skill.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

I find raw pack a bit grainy???? It's very much like a brand of commercial canned spaghetti sauce available here (Australia).
When I feed something I think maybe a little 'different' to anyone I give it a new name..... They find it much easier to accept if they think it's something new.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

I do chicken and deer but have never tried anything ground up. I boil a whole chicken, de-bone it before I put it in jars and then pour hot chicken broth over it. Not the water I boild it in, just a boullion broth. With the deer I raw pack and pour beef broth. 
Not sure what would have made the taste 'off' like that. I wonder if you should just try a whole turkey. I'd boil it until you can get the meat off the bones, pack it in jars and pour hot chicken broth on top and then process.

Never know, maybe something was up with the meat to start with?? Don't give up. You will figure it out.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

I can ground beef and the texture is much softer than fresh meat browned in a pan, but my guys eat it as part of casserole dishes like chili mac and in spaghetti sauce. I've even used it in a beef veggie stew, and I haven't heard any complaints, and my guys are VERY picky eaters.

I can chicken just like lazydaisy, except I use the stock from boiling the chicken. Leftover stock gets canned also. The chicken is tasty and makes a good addition to rice.

The only thing I can that I am not fond of is bacon. Canning it changes the flavor ever so slightly, and I have to force myself to eat it. No one else has said anything, so maybe it's just me?

Oh, and I learned that if you're going to can potatoes, boil them until half way done before packing them in jars. My book had raw pack instructions also, and I tried it. The potatoes have an odd flavor, almost a roasted flavor, which is good for some recipes, but not for mashed potatoes.


----------

